# Curatin Wires



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

My latest personal residence is a nicely renovated studio apartment in a completely renovated older building in Chicago. I am adjusting to living in a small space again and want to keep the place rather light and airy looking. I need window covering and saw the curtain wire approach in the latest IKEA catalog. 

Has anyone used curtain wire instead of more conventional hardware? I would hang simple cotton panels from it I think.

I worry about it sagging and from the picture it looks like there is no fitting provided for adding tension.

So I was thinking of just getting my own stranded cable, ferrels and maybe small turnbuckles so I could tighten things when needed. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

In the long run I think your approach will be less expensive than buying "curtain" hardware and work well for you. If you are hanging cotton panels their weight is not all that much unless they are lined which would help for insulation and also sun damage to the face fabric. 

There are also tracks that could be screwed into the ceiling, similar to what you see in exam rooms at a hospital. The tracks offer easy open close, more so than your cable. That would be my choice. If you want further into about the tracks, please let me know I will get some links together for you. I would also ad a wand (something like a plastic tubing that you hold to open and close the curtains, that way you are not getting your grubby little paws all over the fabric, lol). Please just a joke.. but the wand is a good idea.


----------



## m1951mm (Apr 16, 2011)

Located a pic of one of the ceiling mounted tracks for you: There are quite a few options for the carriers that are used for these tracks. Hope this helps.


----------

